# Max 5 days post op...questions to those who have been through the neuter thing



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Okay, so he's feeling great. Good for him. But...

1. the incision is a bit swollen but better than yesterday and healing on the ends of it pretty well. That doesn't worry so much. I think it will improve/get less swollen every day. Besides, he's on anti biotics so that should help guard against infection, right?

worrying thing..

2. Where his family jewels used to be. Day 1 it was just empty but as time has gone on, they have gotten bigger - in fact a little bigger than they used to be. They were very soft - like maybe water balloons but (please don't think less of me but I am checking him to make sure he doesn't get hot there and checking for changes in that area) yesterday the one side was a bit harder than the other, today we are squishy but the one still feels like there is more than water in it. They aren't as swollen as yesterday but that area is still pretty swollen. Is this normal? Something you noticed with your boys? Max is my first boy neuter so I don't know what to expect. He seems fine but I thought once they took out those things, it would just be an empty bag of skin. Am I wrong? 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam's sac got pretty swollen and very firm after his neuter. It felt like there were still balls in there LOL and at one point, it was swollen bigger than pre-neuter! It all went down after his stitches were removed 2 weeks after surgery.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Sometimes if the dog is a little to active the sac will fill with fluid/blood. When I had Riley done the same thing happened to him. The vet told me that he had blood clots in there and that his body would just reabsorb them.
Within a couple of weeks he was fine.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

THANK YOU!! He is pretty active sometimes and I can't help it. Like he goes nuts getting ready to go outside. Or he jumps on the bed to sleep. Mostly, I try to keep him quiet but it's hard to do during those times he is so happy inside. It makes me feel much better to know that other dogs have reacted the same way - I appreciate your time and responses so much!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Probably normal. 

The scrotum fills with fluid and sometimes small blood clots. This reduces in time. You can use hot compresses 3 times a day, 5-10 min at a time, until the swelling and fluid is gone.

If you're unlucky and aren't watching his activity level, however, it will turn into large blood clots the size of testicles called hematomas (can be the size of grapefruits!). Now those are more serious, but they still reduce in size with rest. Cosmo was neutered at the end of March and got hematomas, and one of them is still there but now the size of a hazelnut or so. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ndard/95556-scrotal-hematoma-what-expect.html

Also see http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...eed-standard/96332-some-post-neuter-help.html


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

When we aren't home I can't imagine that he's running around like a nut. when we are home he has a few bursts of happy wiggling and insane cuddling issues. Maybe that is what that one thing is - it's firm and fairy big. I am doing the best I can to keep him quiet and not allowing him run of the yard even to go potty. The hot compress idea is great - I will do that but maybe wait another day or so because I don't think having it against his boo boo yet would be a great thing - I don't want to aggrevate his incision, you know? Or am I wrong to think that?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Warm compress, not HOT, haha. Warm won't hurt the incision.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

How do you make a warm compress? For example, I just have a heating pad that has 1, 2, and 3. 1 can still get pretty toasty! Maybe too toasty? So how do you make a warm but not wet compress?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max's Mom*

Max's Mom

Glad that Max is doing well. The only advice I have to offer is make sure to use the E-Collar so he doesn't lick or chew - Tucker would lick and it started getting red. We took him to vet to check, and vet thought he was geeting and infection, so gave him antibiotics. We used the collar from then on..


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Max is doing so much better now! The boo boo is healing very nicely. The swelling has gone down a lot! He's a bit more happy and bouncy but the swelling isn't going up again or anything.

4 more days for the big guy and then his cone will be bye bye and he can celebrate with a double hamburger minus the bread!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

We used an e-collar on Joker when he was neutered in February. Besides stopping them from licking the incision, it also helps to slow them down.

Good luck!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

momtoMax said:


> How do you make a warm compress? For example, I just have a heating pad that has 1, 2, and 3. 1 can still get pretty toasty! Maybe too toasty? So how do you make a warm but not wet compress?


Sorry I didn't see this soon enough to help with a reply. My vet always gives me a surgical glove that I fill with water and tie off, then put in the microwave for about 30 seconds to warm it up to use it. A hot water bottle works too.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Max got his stitches out and is cleared back to normal activity level. Glad he is okay! At least I have that to be thankful for.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great to hear that Max is back to 100%. Thanks for the update.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm going through exactly the same with a rescue dog I got neutered last Friday!
But don't worry. I took him to the vet today as he has everything you described, and been told it's completely normal. Ice in the area can help. 
Is he on antibiotics too? Mine is taking antibiotics every 12 hours.


----------

